# Can female bettas live in a community tank?



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Just curious. I have a 30g with only 1 dalmatian molly, 2 black mollies, and an algae eater, and I was wondering if it would be possible to put some female bettas in? I figure I'll have to get more plants, but I was planning on doing that anyway.


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

A female betta can live with the algae eater, but mollies are fin nippers, so I'd be careful about that.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Yup I have 5 females in with tetras, corys and a apple snail and they all get along swimmingly =) just remember if you add females to add more 5 or more=)


----------

